# Bestimmte Dateien regelmäßig durchsuchen und aus Ordner löschen



## bsz (15. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin leider ein ziemlicher Linux Neuling!   (Jetzt arbeite ich mit SUSE 10.3)
Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem!

Ich würde gerne ein Skript schreiben, dass alle 10 Minuten die Text-Dateien aus einem Ordner ausliest und die Dateien, die einen gewissen Inhalt aufweisen löscht.
Leider habe ich bis jetzt nur mit Delphi auf Windows Ebene programmiert, von daher würde es mir sehr schwer fallen das komplette Programm alleine mit C++/Perl zu schreiben!
Falls mir jemand dabei helfen könnte, würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Die Suche bei google nach so einem Skript hat leider nicht gebracht!

Beste Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## deepthroat (20. März 2010)

Hi.

Es gibt einen Dienst dafür zu bestimmten Zeiten Programme auszuführen. Dieser heißt cron. 

Um Dateien zu durchsuchen gibt es _grep_.

Bsp:
	
	
	



```
# alle .txt Dateien durchsuchen die das Wort "quatsch" enthalten und löschen

grep -l quatsch *.txt | xargs -r rm -f
```
 "man bash" "man grep" "man xargs" "man rm".

Gruß


----------

